# I'm looking for authentic curry recipies



## splodge (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm looking for authentic curry recipies. Can anyone point me in the right direction? thanks


----------



## cheftimoto (Apr 8, 2007)

From what region are you interested in? Thai, Chinese, Indian, etc.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

Guyana Outpost: Wayne's Guyana Page

www.trinigourmet.com

Simply Trini Cooking

trinidad and guyana curries and other indian recipes can be found here

check out indian cookbooks by julie sanhi for starters too!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

If you want to start with Indian curries (from the whole sub-continent, not just India!) -I highly recommend the books of Madhur Jaffrey.


----------



## ingabakes (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, I've got the Madhur Jeffrey's Ultimate Curry Bible- every recipe works out every time. They cover a range of curries from different countries, all is made from scratch.


----------



## indianfoodandy (Jan 31, 2010)

Unfortunately 'authentic' is a fairly broad term. India is a big place and they do things differently from one region to another.

Madhur Jaffrey is certainly good - I have read most of her books at one time in the past (I have been cooking Indian food for about 30 years) and there are other good authors. I have found the best thing to do is to read a few different ideas on the same dish and try to figure out what is common and particularly look for the regional origin of the dish.

I am just starting a website of my own on Indian food (all my own recipes, tried and tested) have a look

My Indian Food

Andy


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

That is a very broad question. Can you narrow it down at least ?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Considering that indianfoodandy has been resurrecting old dead threads from the archives to plug his web site, the original poster has long since been satisfied with the answers received originally.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

